# Why the Death Star was easy to blow up



## Steerpike (Jan 12, 2013)

Heh.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm not generally a fan of Family Guy but the Star Wars parodies are rather good.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 12, 2013)

Estimates...  Does anybody truly win in a bid-war?


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 12, 2013)

I do like Family Guy, though more than a little of their humor is a bit off-color.


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you only have a chance of truly "getting" the humour of Family Guy if, a) You grew up in the 80s ... and b) you're Seth MacFarlane. I like it as much as the next guy my age, but a serious amount of the references are beyond me.

Loved the parodies though, especially the "didn't Robot Chicken already do this?" conversation between Peter and Chris at the end of Blue Harvest (what with Peter being voice by Family Guys creator and Chris voiced by one of Robot Chicken's.)


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 12, 2013)

I grew up in the 80s


----------



## JCFarnham (Jan 12, 2013)

My point exactly?


----------



## FatCat (Jan 12, 2013)

http://mashable.com/2013/01/12/obama-star-wars-tribute/


----------



## Regrix (Feb 27, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Estimates...  Does anybody truly win in a bid-war?



Especially when the contractors turn out to be Rebels...  then it's "design flaws for everyone!"


----------



## Mindfire (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't care for family guy. The cross the line once too often for my taste. That clip was good though.

Ironically, I kinda like Boondocks though.


----------



## Chime85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tbh I really enjoyed the Family Guy Star Wars episodes. While Family Guy is okay, I think some of their jokes get tired. There is a part of me that wants to throw a shoe at my TV set every time the "chicken fight" appears. Let's face it, a twenty minute episode does NOT need a seven minute fight between Peter and a giant chicken! I cannot help but notice the writers going "Eek! We need to fill six more minutes...uuummm....oh I know! let's take this chicken gag here, and streeeetch it another six minutes"

When it comes to off colour humor, I'm more of a South Park fan. By all means, I can completely understand why the humour can be off putting for some people. However, I like it because they make fun of everyone. They don't say "ok, we can make fun of hispanic people, but we cannot make fun of black people." Instead, EVERYONE gets made fun of (in fact, they even made an episode stressing this which included Cartmans plot to take Family Guy off the air haha). To me, it's the complete removal of discrimination when the writers peg anyone and everyone for their humor, rather than saying it's fine to be humorous about some, but not others. 

x


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 28, 2013)

I like Family Guy and South Park both.  I thought the chicken joke in Family Guy was funny precisely because it was so randomly long and pointless.  I doubt they lacked for material


----------



## Regrix (Feb 28, 2013)

You're close JC, it helps if you're from the 60's - 80's 

I was born in 70 and find the show hysterical...  of course I've got a fairly warped ad twisted sense of humor


----------



## Zero Angel (Feb 28, 2013)

I love Family Guy, although I don't get many of the references. It's a cartoon, i.e. fiction, and meant to be funny so I don't find myself bothered by anything in it.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 28, 2013)

Zero Angel said:


> I love Family Guy, although I don't get many of the references. It's a cartoon, i.e. fiction, and meant to be funny so I don't find myself bothered by anything in it.



Nothing in it has managed to bother me yet, given the nature of the show  I think I grew up close to the sweet spot for a lot of the references.


----------



## Devor (Feb 28, 2013)

South Park guy myself.  South Park is satire, while Family Guy was just too random for me the last time I tried it.  Still, I think that kind of humor is starting to grow on me a little, so if I get the chance I might try it again.

Now that Disney owns Star Wars, are non-Disney shows going to stop referencing them?  Family Guy, How I Met Your Mother, and so on.  That would be a tragedy.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 28, 2013)

They probably have some good first amendment arguments relating to satire/parody. But Lucasfilm was cool with Family Guy doing their thing. If Disney makes threatening noises about it, who knows whether FOX will want to push it or not.


----------



## Devor (Feb 28, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> They probably have some good first amendment arguments relating to satire/parody. But Lucasfilm was cool with Family Guy doing their thing. If Disney makes threatening noises about it, who knows whether FOX will want to push it or not.



Yeah, for the most part.  But then again, Disney is their competitor, so they might just stop, legal issues or not.


----------

